# Hmmmm



## Tclem (Sep 27, 2015)

ive had my tank from Curtis a year or so now but have used it once or twice. While moving stuff to the new shop I found it buried under a pile of stuff so I dried out some fbeb I got from @justallan and here is what I came up with. They feel like bricks now compared to before. Kinda funny Scott is stabilizing some scales for me right now. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

WOW that stuff from Allen is off the dang charts!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

Tony, you worked some magic on that top set. simply incredible.
That's the difference in someone that knows where to cut the stuff and myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 27, 2015)

justallan said:


> Tony, you worked some magic on that top set. simply incredible.
> That's the difference in someone that knows where to cut the stuff and myself.


I got lucky. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 27, 2015)

That top set is awesome !!!!! U need to save that for a future knife ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I like the blue set! Almost looks like a picture of North America. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2015)

Damn nice job Tony. That FBEB is amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 28, 2015)

Sweet...definitely got some nice cuts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice work Tony.. fbe looks good like real good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

